# Forum General Introduce Yourself  My greeting to you!

## winter wolf

Hello to everyone! 
I just registered. I like the idea of "linking" different people in one community and decide to join to it. 
Few words about me. I am from Russia and want to improve my English skills. I will be very glad to get some practice in English and ready to discuss any subject. From my side, I can help you to learn Russian. 
Have a nice day!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать! 
Спасибо за предложение!  Любая грамотная помощь у нас очень приветствуется.

----------

